# Xmas spirit



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

A new 101 which I'm dieing for. Still pondering on a 90-100lb bow for myself.......


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

82nd in mid Jan 08.

Gerhard


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

40D for me... hopefully. 

That is a camera dudes. Mine is packing up at the moment.

I may get my 5 yr old boy a bow, though.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

40D, very very nice .......


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> 40D, very very nice .......


It is!!! I have to sort of split the cost with the Company, because it does get seriously used for work. 30 000 shots in the last 2 1/2 years with the 350D...  that is lots of photos!!!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Did you have your 350D services at all? Had mine serviced @ roughly 15000 and almost brand new now..... you know what they do.... James after all you are on ODP


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

40D is that the Nikon? The 08 bows are on the way so hopefully Christmas will be soon.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Only the best.... Canon


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

All I _REALLY _want is that winning Lotto Ticket!!!


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry - thinking of the Nikon F 40.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

I was gently persuaded to give the missus a ultra elite :wink:It is still cheaper than shoesThe only problem is the 4-6 weeks waiting period I am already,had to restraim myself as not to phone the shop and to enquire if they received anything yet


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ek sal seker maar moet tevrede wees met kouse.......


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Engee,

Hang af wat saam in die kouse kom. Solank as wat sy mooi is.:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll probably be getting cold weather socks or something...
Going to SCI in January


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Looked up the 40D last night that is a Christmas present to be excited about, Looks to be a fantastic camera.

Ryan


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

There are a few lenses that I could add that would take it to well over R200 k... Anyone that thinks archery is expensive has not looked at photography!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Ordered myself a Hoyt Katera XL and an Elite Xtreme XL inclusive some nice accessories.

Now I just need to book my next hunt to SA for 2008.

DB


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Dugga Boy said:


> Ordered myself a Hoyt Katera XL and an Elite Xtreme XL inclusive some nice accessories.
> 
> Now I just need to book my next hunt to SA for 2008.
> 
> DB


Add the Bowtech 101 to that list and you have the three bows that I must choose one from. I dont think that I will go wrong with any of them in the end.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

*pre xmas hunt*

I am going out on a walk and stalk tomorrow my gear is all set up I can already taste this, the scenery, the mossie drinking from the koi pond >>>>>>the shot, the pass through the 45 min waiting period........

Am I losing it or just waiting for the echo in the credit card to die down


----------

